# ST SUSPENSIONS - Special offer from AMI Motorsports!!!



## AMI Motorsports (Jan 31, 2002)

*AMI Motorsports* proudly announces that we are now a Master Dealer of ST Suspensions!
The *ST Coilovers* (made by KW!) boasts the highest quality TUV approved German engineering and tuning along with many of the features of its industry standard big brother line (KW V1’s), in the classic standard steel construction.
To celebrate, we have made a special purchase of ST Coilover Systems for VW and Audi’s exclusively available to the members of the VW Vortex at a great introductory prices.
All prices are in US dollars and are plus shipping
Please contact us for Canadian order information.
*Audi* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*$975!!!*
90007	11/94-02/99 Audi A4 1.8T (B5)
90011	03/97- Audi A6 6Cyl 2.4-2.8 (4B) 
90012	02/95-10/00 Audi A4 Quattro Sedan/Wagon (B5) 
90027	11/00- Audi A4 1.8T Sedan (B6)
90028	11/00- Audi A4 1.8T Sedan 6 Cyl (B6)
90029	11/00- Audi A4 Quattro Sedan/Wagon 1.8T (B6)
90030	11/00- Audi A4 Quattro Sedan/Wagon 6Cyl (B6)
90032	05/98-10/00 Audi S4 Sedan/Wagon 2.7 Biturbo
90033	11/00- Audi A4 Wagon/Convertible 1.8T
90034	11/00- Audi A4 Wagon/Convertible 6Cyl (8E)
90037	11/94-02/99 Audi A4 Sedan/Wagon 6Cyl (B5)
90038	02/99-10/00 Audi A4 Sedan/Wagon 6Cyl (B5)
90040	05- Audi A3 2.0T
90041	11/98- Audi TT/Roadster Quattro (8N)
90047	02/99-10/00 Audi A4 Sedan/Wagon 1.8T (B5)

*VW applications also available! MK1– MK5* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
For additional information or to order give us a call or email at:
AMI Motorsports Inc.








http://www.amimotorsports.com 
[email protected] 
Toll Free: 1-877-225-5330
Phone: 705-730-1558












_Modified by AMI Motorsports at 9:07 PM 6-26-2008_


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: ST SUSPENSIONS - Special offer from AMI Motorsports!!! (AMI Motorsports)*

nothing for an a6 4.2 man?


----------



## AMI Motorsports (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: ST SUSPENSIONS - Special offer from AMI Motorsports!!! (AMI Motorsports)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AMI Motorsports (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: ST SUSPENSIONS - Special offer from AMI Motorsports!!! (AMI Motorsports)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AMI Motorsports (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: ST SUSPENSIONS - Special offer from AMI Motorsports!!! (AMI Motorsports)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AMI Motorsports (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: ST SUSPENSIONS - Special offer from AMI Motorsports!!! (AMI-Motorsports)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: ST SUSPENSIONS - Special offer from AMI Motorsports!!! (AMI Motorsports)*


----------



## freeze plug (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: ST SUSPENSIONS - Special offer from AMI Motorsports!!! (AMI-Motorsports)*

anyone try these yet?


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: ST SUSPENSIONS - Special offer from AMI Motorsports!!! (freeze plug)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## freeze plug (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: ST SUSPENSIONS - Special offer from AMI Motorsports!!! (AMI-Motorsports)*

so no customer reviews? will the A6 ones listed fit a 99 C5 A6 Avant 2.8Q?


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: ST SUSPENSIONS - Special offer from AMI Motorsports!!! (freeze plug)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## freeze plug (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: ST SUSPENSIONS - Special offer from AMI Motorsports!!! (freeze plug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freeze plug* »_so no customer reviews? will the A6 ones listed fit a 99 C5 A6 Avant 2.8Q?


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: ST SUSPENSIONS - Special offer from AMI Motorsports!!! (freeze plug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freeze plug* »_so no customer reviews? will the A6 ones listed fit a 99 C5 A6 Avant 2.8Q?

I'd like to know as well....
But if you look closely at that list, they don't even offer a kit for the A6 C5 soooo....wrong forum?


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: ST SUSPENSIONS - Special offer from AMI Motorsports!!! (frankinstyn)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: ST SUSPENSIONS - Special offer from AMI Motorsports!!! (AMI-Motorsports)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: ST SUSPENSIONS - Special offer from AMI Motorsports!!! (AMI-Motorsports)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: ST SUSPENSIONS - Special offer from AMI Motorsports!!! (AMI-Motorsports)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AMI Motorsports (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: ST SUSPENSIONS - Special offer from AMI Motorsports!!! (AMI-Motorsports)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Still Available!


----------



## AMI Motorsports (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: ST SUSPENSIONS - Special offer from AMI Motorsports!!! (AMI Motorsports)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

